# Furnace goes into lockout mode!



## Bill45 (Dec 19, 2010)

We just had the yearly maintenance done on our furnace. Lately it has been going into lockout mode and I have to reset it. It is an oil furnace and is only 3 years old. 

Any ideas why it would be doing this?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Redwood (Dec 20, 2010)

I would call the company that did the yearly service back to check why.
There are a few reasons why it would lock out and they have the means available to properly troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## PatDoody (Jan 31, 2011)

if its still only 3 years it might still have the manufacturer warranty on it, most are 3 years. Your service company should be able to tell you very quickly what it needs, they might not even charge you if its something dumb.


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 2, 2011)

Totally agree with Redwoods. Call them first and check. They might know the answer to why it got locked out.


----------

